# Looking for....



## Lee Talon (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi,
I used to order a product that came in a large plastic container for GERD. It weighed sixteen ounces, was all natural and was invented by a female doctor. You could only buy it from her company directly and it really worked. Two containers cost about $90 and I cannot find it online because I can't remember the name. It was an awful tasting powder that you blended into a smoothie or mixed with water. Does anyone know what the name is? Thanks so much.


----------



## Gerrin23 (Sep 30, 2015)

Well, I also don't know about this but I just use a simple juicer for my Green drink. All the fruits and veggies blend properly using that. You can also use that for your smoothies.


----------

